# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 54



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

and

       


H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle that is really crap, I would take my notes anyway or even see if your current clinic could write a little letter ? good luck x

Love to all can't stop x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Jodsterrun - 
Jess P -  
Linds - 
Struthie - 
​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06 
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  
Catwoman - BFP June Stay put little one(s) ​
* IVF Students   *​
ERIKA -stimming 
Misky - d/r 
​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
Sair - First IVF app in April
Holly - Starting again soon 
Jo9 - Going again soon
Tcardy - Starting IVF soon
Hopeful4712 - Starting IVF soon
aliso1 - Round 2 June/July
Star - Follow up app 12th June
Kellydallard - Next round of ED IVF soon
********** - App for ICSI 25th July 
lilly2k3 - Going again with IUI soon​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
CK6
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops
​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Holly - anything exciting happening in Hollyland?

Thanks for the list Lilly - you do a brilliant job keeping it up to date for us  

Kelly - hope you had a fab weekend. You deserve to let your hair down for a bit after all the stress you've been under recently. I hope the mortgage application is going thorugh ok now.

Doods - I've been meaning to ask for my notes for ages as we were looking to change private clinic anyway ( across the bridge to Bristol) just haven't got round to it yet. I will write to them this week.

Misky - It is a bit of a bad situation but apparently the ARU is moving soon so hopefully we won't have to go through ante natal then. At the moment seeing pg ladies isn't a probelm but I should imagine it is pretty stressful having to go in for the blood test when af is in full flow after a failed cycle. And as for the pg ladies standing outside having a ***   Sorry   reared her ugly head - we never give up hope for a natural. Good luck with this cycle  

Struthie - I hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies growing                 

love to all not mentioned

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quick one 

Well back from my scan and I have 5 follies on one side and four on the other,and a cyst - yet again! I grow those very well.And lining is 8.1mm,think thats good.
So another scan on Wednesday and Friday morning,will know on Friday if e/c is still on for next Monday,hope so!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi lovelies   
Misky - Hope   isn't giving you a hard time & that your baseline scan went well   
Struthie - Your follies are sounding great   but sorry to hear you have another cyst   & let's hope it disappears quickly. Good luck for next scan & everything crossed for ec next Monday.
Doods -   for your anomaly scan on Thursday, let us know how you get on & try not to worry too much   
Lilly -  for the new list, how are things with you?
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed the wedding & when do you start d/r?   
Tracey -   does d/r & stimming make sense to you now, I was going to pm you but guessed other lovelies on the site have already beaten me to it. 
Holly -      how's you?
Murtle - No wonder you had mixed feelings about your appt & feel tense & stressed. I'm more than happy to go round    & sort them out for you, you poor thing. The doctor sounded unhelpful   & should have been interested in what you had to say & your notes. You are entitled to your free go & they are using a different method so I hope you can feel positive about that      Make sure you get your notes & I'm doing a split IVF/ICSI cycle next time so we'll share the experience & help each other through    Hope your clinic get a good kick up the  

Big loves   to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Am loving the whether and that I am able t o use the emoticons! 

Holly -   lovely! Thanks for the new thread. You are a star. You must be looking forward to the end of the work now

Lilly - as always your list looks wonderful. 

Murtle - Thanks for your thoughts. You are right - you do never give up the hope that there will be a natural pg. I am glad that your hospital are changing their layout. I hear you about seeing the pg woman outside having a smoke tho  

Struthie - Good news abut your follies. Sorry to here that you have another cyst. I hope that this does not change things for E/C.  

Hi Erika - hope thing are good in your world.

Take care

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

hello Misky how are you?

Blimey it's quiet on here   no posts at all today. Where are you all      

Well I'll send you all lots of    & catch up tomorrow, well if there's anyone to catch up with. If not I'll just give myself a good talking to   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Makes a change for me talking to myself on here - I think everyone's b***ered off to the friends board rather than stick around here.

No internet where I am working for the next 3 weeks so can only catch up in the evenings or my day off.

Struthie - looking good chick. Hope scan goes according to plan tomorrow


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Holly -  like the new piccie, it's a nice one!!

Erika and Murtle - I'll be round to talk next week . Taking the week off. Very much needed and looking forward to it!!

Talk soon 

Take care

M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Murtle – Good luck with your new clinic chick. 
I know from past experience what the shift from private to nhs is like. My last IVF was NHS and I was amazed to go through the whole thing with only two scans (a base line to start stimming and a one to see follies 2 days prior to e/c) and no blood tests at all!
With all of this said though I looked at the stats for nhs and private at our clinic and was surprised to see that nhs bfn’s are higher than private! 
What I am trying to say is, it is different but don’t loose hope. They know what they are doing.  

Struthie – Great news on your follies  

 to everyone else, sorry I don't have much time but will be back soon


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Been hectic at work again but just wanted to say   .

Struthie good news on those follies. Go girl.

Could you lovely ladies please send some     vibes to my friend who had her IVF cancelled when I was having mine. She has just had EC to day and had 5 eggs collected. If it doesn't work this is the end of the journey for her so please send some   .

Thanks

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Hey I'm here now   I have kept in touch with everyone on the IUI turned IVF thread but after my last cycle failed in December I wasn't sure where I should be posting as I haven't been doing tx   Plus work has been mad since the redundancies & I don't have a computer at home so can only nip on during the day. Now I'm about to start again so hope to pop on more often.  more talking to yourself!! Are you healed now after mole removal & when are you hoping to start tx? Have you decided to have your NHS attempt at your present clinic? 
Misky - Oooohhhh a week off     you lucky thing. Have you got anything nice planned or just stopping in to watch the football   
Struthie -         for those juicy follies.
Lilly -     how are you? Any idea on a tx start date? And how's your little sis doing? 
Doods - You didn't mentioned her name but lots of        to Doods' mate & her 5 precious eggs.

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

It is still quiet on here! 

Lilly - Hi. How are things for you 

Doods - Loads of       for your friend. I really hope it all goes well for her.

Erika - My week off is just because of basting. I am looking forward to it tho. I may have to just spend lots of time wondering around the park! I would love to be doing things in my garden but everything is heavy lifting tho!! 

Hope all others are well

Take care

M x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Erica - I'm not complaining....People should post where they feel most comfy... I haven't got the energy or time to keep up with the friends board so this slower board suits me just fine....besides I like talking to myself   My scar is healing nicely thanks to the vitamin E oil. We have decided it would be foolish to give up a free go on the NHS so I will doing my best to get hold of my private notes to take along with me and just keep on at them until they finally listen. Will probably start Tx in Sept or Oct as I have too much work booked this summer to make it feasible....it's virtually impossible to find another locum at short notice in the summer. How about you? Did you manage to get Tx dates sorted?

Misky - enjoy your week off. Let's hope this lovely weather stays put for you. 

Struthie - I hope the scan went well today    

Lilly - you sound ever so busy at the moment. I hope all is well with you and your sister. Good luck with your next cycle   How are you feeling about it? I still have very mixed emotions so will be booking some sessions with the counsellor before we start again.

Holly - I hope all is well in Hollyland  

Kelly - you ok chick?

Jodi - If you pop in   I hope you are ok and coping with the inlaws. They must be due to go home soon.

Linds -     for your scan

Tracey - Any news form you sweetie?

           for Doods pal.

I'm working in a pharmacy  that has recently had a mega posh refit - in the 3 days I've been in charge the counter has come apart, someone locked the consulting room and nobody knows the code to get back in and the pc crashes every third prescription. I am supposed to be there for 3 weeks - doesn't look like the boss will have a shop to come back too!!!

Better go and dry my hair before desperate housewives.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

Murtle   what a flippin rigmarole you've had with the NHS.  I really hope that they will listen to you and having your private notes can only help.  I can understand you wanting to use your entitltement and I really hope that it brings you everything you deserve for a happy outcome.  Are you feeling better now you've made the decision to go for it?  Laughing at what you are having to deal with at the "posh" place your working in... sounds like a film set - all appearance and no care!!!  

Misky - I'm thinking hunny that you must be due for a scan today?  So hoping that you are doing ok and not too many follies there to cause mayhem....  Fingers and toes are soooooo v crossed for you and all you have before you            so v much in my thoughts  

Struthie - how's you doin? Scan ok yesterday? All good Hope cyst has decided to get the hopscotch outta there as there's far too much going on! Loads of goooooodddd and lucky thoughts winging their way to you too sunshine..... you're almost there at the business bit        

Oooh yes Linds - that two weeks is almost up!  Heaps of good luck to you!!!  Can't wait to hear from you!!

Doods - v good thoughts going to your friend for EC!  May it all work out perfectly and may she have a lovely bump to match yours v v soon!!!

Lilly - where are you up to now sweets?

 to all not mentioned.

Finished work today....  guess that means time is drawing v close.  Can feel that I'm ovulating so will try one last time for a natural.... .yeah right and like that's gonna happen    Going to get some blood tests done to check on antiovarian antibody levels to make sure we are good to go.  While they weren't horrendous the herbalist thought it would be good to see if we could reduce the level to help things along and hopefully get a few more follicles for tx.  It will be interesting to note any changes.

I'm feeling v apprehensive about starting all this again but enough time has elapsed and we really have to face it.  For me it's the whole experience of how it ended last time caught up with the tx in my head that makes it seem all the harder. It's difficult to seperate the two.  I would do it all again in flash if I knew it would end happily... but the emotion is the hardest bit....

Anyway wonderfuls - will post this for now and 'chat' later.  It feels so good to be back here frequently!

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Holly,wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle,god you deserve it!

Well as for me,scan yesterday was good,looks like theres 11 follies,but not big enough yet so had to up to 5 amps of menopur last night   so will also have to go to the clinic today for some more,its going to cost a packet!
Got another scan tomorrow and hope they have grown enough for e/c on Monday,just want it over with now,had enough,if this one isn't our lucky cycle then we won't be doing any more until next year,so hope this is the one!

Love and luck to all xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

hope your all ok on this   Thursday 

Struthie - good luck with scan tomorrow, sending you   

Murtle - sounds like your having fun at work   thanks for the mention, i am just waiting for my appointment to come round which is the 25th July  

a big   to all you lovely ladies (need to get to know all names)

Tracey


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

No time for personals I'm afraid but I wanted to say thanks to you all for sending     to my friend. She has 2 embies which are being transferred today.

Had my 20 week scan yesterday (apparently I am 20 weeks but not sure how that can be  ) and all is well.

Have a great weekend,

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya girlies
Holly -    for going again, maybe we can be  buddies? It's about time we passed that baton again  Hope finishing work went ok & now you can focus on getting yourself fit, physically, mentally & emotionally for tx. I'm right there with you.
Lilly - Big  for you, hope you're ok busy bee.
Misky - Hope you get lovely weather  next week & lots of rest after basting    
Tracey - Just remember that 3 weeks tomorrow will be July  so your tx isn't really that far away is it  
Doods - Fab news about your friend  fingers crossed for her. Also great news about you  20weeks already!!
Struthie -  for your scan today   hope you get the go ahead for ec on Monday.
Murtle - I know what you mean about posting in 2 places  I try to keep up with everyones news as best I can. Glad your scar is healing, must tell my sis about vitamin e oil sometimes she has problems with hers. So pleased to hear you are having your NHS go, you would have been foolish not to. Make sure you still get your private notes & we WILL make them listen    Sorry but did have a giggle at your pharmacy, sounds like something out of a Carry On film 

Off to make an important  then I'll be back with my update.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

thinking of every single one of you,will be back for personals in a bit!!!!

Erica-we want your update now


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And here it is Kelly    

Right then. DF took a UK posting for 2 years for us to do fertility tx (Clomid, IUI & IVF). We have fought hard & he has been granted another year but has to go back to Germany in February next year   There is no compromise that is that. 5 months of this year has been wasted with my time under Colposcopy   & now the funding that we were told we were getting in April has gone AWOL   Time is seriously running out for us so after lengthy discussions we decided to accept his parents extremely generous offer of them funding a go for us   We know how lucky we are & really do appreciate it. I contacted the hospital & was told the next step was form signing & we had to have our bloods re-done as they are only valid for 12 months. With DF away for 7 weeks I was gutted   I asked if there was any chance of an appt on 26th May as he was going to be home for his cousins wedding & was offered one for 2.50pm. The wedding was 2.45pm so I couldn't believe my bad luck. 

I asked if I should phone for a cancellation & she said I could but it rarely happened. I didn't phone on the Monday like she told me to but did on the Tuesday & guess what......................oh yes     20 minutes before I phoned someone cancelled. She said the appt was obviously meant to be mine & that if I had phoned when she told me to there wouldn't have been an appt.

So me & DF went before the wedding for bloods & form signing & my fabulous FIL phoned the day before & paid over the  on his credit card. When I was asked when I wanted to start I said "now" & the nurse   saying she expected that response from me! As   arrived on the Monday before our appt she said that provided our bloods were ok I could start d/r on the 11th June.

I've phoned today, all is A OK      so here we go, here we go, here we go   I'm soooooooooo excited. The only thing is I had the menopause in November last time & slept naked  on top of the bed with the windows open, fan on, curtains closed (luckily for my neighbours   ) so now the weather is so glorious, God help me. Still, I don't care, I'm desperate to start again, first scan on the 28th.

Blimey, I waffled there a bit didn't I   

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - That is absolutely fantastic news, sending you loads of         that this one will work for you.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
I feel like the   that got the cream. How can you get excited about d/r   

Have a fab weekend & I so hope you are right    

Are you coping ok in this heat? 

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Heat not too bad, at work at the mo, so hot in the office, got windows open, doors open and a desk fan on full blast, so keeping quite cool.  Just could do with a nice cold ice cream but too far to walk to the shop in this weather!!!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all enjoying a nice relaxing weekend with plenty of 

Doods28 - I hope you are not working to hard.
Great news from your scan 

ERIKA - Great news that you are starting soon 
I have decided to go for next TX on my next cycle. We are reverting back to IUI for one cycle and if that fails then back to IVF.

MISKY - Hi how are you? Where abouts are you in terms of TX (just for the list) Sorry I have been crap at keeping up lately!

Murtle - I know what you mean about keeping up with the friends board. It moves so quick, I do post on there to from time to time but feel this is a better thread for me.
I am feeling stressed to death about starting tx again to be honest! I think I need to go back and see my acupuncturist before I start. (She was like my councilor also which makes her well worth the money!)
I hope the pharmacy is still standing!

Holly - I feel scared of my upcoming tx to. I am sure we are strong enough to get through though 

Moomin - Great to see you 

* WARNING TANTRUM ALERT *​                   
I am in the middle of clearing up my garden. 
It was all done and looking lovely with lots of money and hard work spent on it. My neighbour called on Monday night to say they wanted to renew the fence between our and their garden as they are having decking put in and the fence needs a little alteration. I said no problem but mind my plants planted along the fence and they said they would. 
True to their word they have minded the plants but they have moved the new fence about a meeter in to their garden from where it used to be. This has left us with a lot of work to do.
Right up the fence was a lovely boarder with plants and filled with small decorative stones. Now the boarder has the extra meter of muck behind it and god only knows how we are going to sort it all out. If we dig to flatten the extra earth then it is going to ruin what is already there as the stones will mix with the soil.
Off to B&Q for some fence paint and I shall have to see where we go from there. I don't think it is fair for us to have to pay to fix a problem they cause really. 
                   

OK it is safe to come out now!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one,

Erica-I have posted on the friens thread hun,but I will say it again.FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!!!!  

Moomin-hope your coping ok in the heat hunny   have you felt any movements yet??

Lily-     what a pain in the   your neighbours are!!! They really shouldnt off done that cos now your boundaries will be wrong so if you ever come to sell or if they do it could be a problem,hope you sort it hun.Loads of luck for yout IUI sweetie,all of a sudden it feels like loads of us aare starting tx again,heres hoping for a big run of bfp's eh!?

Loads of love to all

Must go and put my slap on cos we are out for dinner,all 16 of us


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - wow!!!  So thrilled that you are going again now!  What absolute stars your inlaws are hunny!  You must feel extremely confident with all the good signs you've had to have it fall into place!  Wishing you a trillion   thoughts and looks like we will be passing that batton   .... if it's chilly weather you're wanting to help you thru the sweaty stuff - pop on down!!  We have SNOW - the biggest dumpin in 30 years no less!  I'm freezin my  off!!  

Good luck Struthie!!  So very much hope that those lovely 11 have put on a spurt and you're there now!  Take good care and rest up!!

Murtle - you ok?  How's the 'set' holding together?  

Lilly - yes!  I'm with Kelly - she is right it is v v bad of your neighbour to have moved the boundary fence and it will have caused problems with things should either of you come to sell.  You have EVERY right to be very 

OMG - gotta go!  Work has asked me back in to help them out.....

Back laters.

Special loves
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Holly 

I have to be at clinic at 12.50 on Wednesday so not long now,trigger jab was done at 3am!
Looks like I have at least 12 follies and they are all readsy to go now,they feel huge too I can tell you!

Love to all


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Struthie - Fab news chick 

[fly]*  GOOD LUCK FOR E/C TOMORROW *[/fly]

Kellydallard -  

Holly - I hope work are treating you well seeing as you are helping them out! 

ERIKA - How are you? 

Well girls, garden is almost looking decent again. I realise the whole moving boundary thing is a huge problem but to be honest I am not moving anywhere anytime soon and just cant be bothered to yell about it so I am leaving it at that.
They can fret about it if they come to move first!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Mornin all,

Holly- Fancy work calling you in when your on FF! You should have said no  

Struthie-loads of luck for e/c hunny,keep us all posted    

Lily-I can totally understand why you cant be bothered,sounds just like me,I moan loads but never do anything about it!! Glad to hear you are tidy again 

Hope everyone else is ok I am just sssooo lazy lately,cant seem to get my   into gear

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Just popped in to cool down, as been out in the garden potting up tomato plants and doing a hanging basket.... got loads of plants from my dad at the weekend, so thought I had better do something with them!!!!!  

So how is everyone doing?

Kelly - know exactly what you mean about being lazy, I can't be    to do most things, even work knackers me out at the moment!!!!

Holly - good to see you back on here regularly, I quite often see you on line early when I am at work, but unfortunately the chat room is denied access at work     

Struthie - Wishing you all the best for egg collection, will be thinking of you.    

Lilly - How frustrating about the fence.  All our plants are against our fence, and I would have been exactly the same as you.  Doing up a garden is not a cheap business.    

Erica - Good luck for you next cycle, will be thinking of you     

Me and bump are fine, finding this hot weather hard, but hey ho, roll on my holiday at least we will have a swimming pool I can cool off in.  

Kelly I felt my first movements last weekend, and now feel flutterings on a daily basis, just wish they were a bit harder so that Richard can feel them to.

My mum has offered to pay for us to have an anomaly scan done, as it is not offered down here on the NHS, so have that a week tomorrow, can't wait to see how much bubs has grown in the last 4 weeks.

Right better get out and finish planting the rest of me plants.

Loads of love to you all     

Moomin


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lilly that is outrageous just moving the fence in, without telling you, they should offer to help/pay to put yours right, different if you hadn't bothered with it, hope that the acupuncturist can make you feel better about starting tx again  

Love to all else


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Murtle - Sounds like you have sorted out your plan with the NHS. 

Holly - Thank you for your wishes. You know they are right back at you. We have to catch up! 

Struthie - your D/R seems to have gone on for ages and what a horrible time to have a trigger jab! I hope EC goes well tomorrow and that you are able to relax and put your feet up after. 

Doods - All the very best for your friend. Your scan news is great!

Lilly - As always your list is wonderful. I am injecting at the mow, waiting for basting (hopefully) in the next week. You sund like you have been a busy lady! Very best wishes for your next cycle - and hope you get to enjoy your bigger garden. 

Kelly - Hi you. Sorry to hear your news re the mortgage! I hope that things work out in the very near future. 

Erika - Wow, some times these things are meant to be! The appointment is meant to be yours. Take it as a good signa dn wishing you all the best for this cycle!

Moomin - Feeling movement must be magical. enjoy your pool in the heat. 

thought I was going to be basted on Monday - not the case. I have another scan tomorrow and anoter on Friday. So much for my two weeks off work to cover the 2WW! Oh well - nice to have some time off. 

Take care all 

M x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just a quick message to say I had my first scan yesterday. Saw one heartbeat...totally blown away. All looks good so fingers crossed.  Going back in two weeks as there was another sac but was empty - probably dead but just incase it's a late develper we get another scan.

One is better than none!

Really, really releaved!!  Can't stop grinning!!!

Am now 6 weeks 5 days preggers!!!  Baby is 7.5mm.  

Still nervous for the next 2 months but we're one step closer than we were before!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Linds,good luck for your next scan   

Signing off now got to take DH to the clinic,then we're back there at 12.30pm,getting butterflies now xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck struthie 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh I love doing things twice that is why I'm so happy that my computer just crashed me out of the site as I typed my name at the end  Right here goes again.....

 so much for your messages. You are such a lovely bunch & I got quite emotional reading them 

Lilly - Thank you for doing such a good job on the list  I know you are busy.  with your tx plan & hopefully your IUI cycle will work & you won't need to even consider IVF  You feel so much better when you have a plan of action don't you. Sorry about your problems with your fence bl**dy neighbours but at least you feel calmer about it now & hopefully they will move first & it will be their problem.
Moomin - Aaahhhhh this will be you  & I bet you can't wait. Hope the hanging baskets look great & I bet the flutterings are the best feeling in the world.
Struthie -       for ec today.
Misky -   for your scan today & basting very soon. Time off never goes to plan where tx is concerned does it, still at least it's nice being off work  
Murtle -   Hi how are you? Is your pharmacy still standing?  
Holly - I'm in the starting blocks warming the baton up in my hand, waiting for you to join me  When does your tx start, it must be soon? Hope you're enjoying work, how lovely to be wanted (not just by  ) Off to pack my suitcase now, if you've got  I'm on my way.

 to Kelly, Candy, Doods, Tracey & everyone else.
Well I've had a few "warm" moments but have got incredible ovary pains at the moment. I don't mind as I guess it's working but roll on the 28th.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry ladies - Cant keep up with you all
Just wanted to say Wonderful News to Linds   

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

We got 10 eggs sore so back tomorrow xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Struthie - 10 eggs, fantastic. All the very best for tomorrow, but rest now.

Erika - Thankyou. I just re read your post, you have wonderful family as well to come through on the costs side of things. I just hope it does not put any added pressure on you (as if we don't put enough on ourselves). 

Linds - How exciting to see the heart beat of your little bean. It is real!! Sending you loads of healthy sticky vibes. Don't quite know what to say about the ??empty sac. A bit anxiety provoking. 

Not much to report here. Another scan, nothing happening and it appears that this could go on for ever! 

Take care

M x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Yay!!!    Well done Struthie on that fab collection. Early night for you. Sleep well and dream happy positive dreams    

Excellent news Linds. I am so thrilled for you  

Erica - Don't you just hate that when that happens   Brilliant news on starting Tx again...lots of good omens so definitely your turn for a  +ve result. I wish you heaps of luck with this cycle     Don't envy you d/r in this heat though  

Misky - enjoy your time off. I hope the basting goes well and you get the result you truly deserve    

Holly - charge work double for interfering with ff time   Enjoy the snow. It is no wonder you are feeling apprehensive but remember we are all here to hold your hand and help you through it. Sounds like you both have got your heads together and this is the right time for you both. You've had lots of new beginnings lately...let's hope you will have another one soon  

Lilly - How annoying but look on the bright side, you've now got a bigger garden and the plants will soon fill out so you won't even notice it soon. Lots of luck with the iui cycle    

Kelly - Too hot to do anything...just chill 

Moomin - how exciting to feel movement   Look at you getting all green fingered and doing hanging baskets...I am so impressed.

Doods - 20 weeks already! Wow! I hope your friend is doing well...sending her lots of       for her 2ww.

Tracey - only another 5 weeks to go, time will fly and it will soon be here,

My pharmacy is still standing..just...I fixed the pc, got someone in to mend the counter and after a lot of rumaging through paperwork I shouldn't be nosing in found the code to the consulting room door so hopefully nothing else will go wrong now.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Wonderful news Struthie...... sending you loads of            Make sure you take it easy...

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies,

Playing catch-up again as work are keeping me busy and away from FF   but will try to keep up.

Lily - Can understand your   about your garden. Would be nice if you could guarantee having a bigger garden, but not if they have to move it back to sell their house. Enjoy it in the meantime. Hope the accupuncturist helps you get ready for your next tx.

Moomin - Hope you are feeling better now that it has cooled down a bit. Great news about the movement and I'm sure Richard will be able to feel it soon. DP has felt Gonzo move when I am lying down - both wriggles and kicks - so that might be worth trying.

Struthie - Well done on that bumper harvest. Hope you have lots of lovely embies.   for ET and the 2ww.

Murtle - Your pharmacy sounds like something from Changing Rooms. Glad you have got it all sorted - for now!

Kelly - How are you hun? Are you getting ready to start tx again soon?

Erica - Great news about your tx and your brill FIL. Sending you loads of     for this to be the one.

Misky - I hope things start moving for you soon hon. Enjoy the time off in the sun.

Linds -  Great news about your scan and sending lots of     that everything goes well and bubs #2 is a late developer.

Holly - So nice to hear your news and glad that your are starting tx again too. Good luck     .

Big   to Sair, Candy, Sarah, Tracey and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Struthie - 10 eggs thats great!  
Any news on how they are doing yet?

Holly – Your snow sounds great  

Moomin 05 – It is great to hear that you are now feeling movement’s! Good luck for your scan  

Candy – I totally agree that they should help put out garden right however I feel it is just not worth starting world war three about. I would rather do it myself  just to keep the peace.
How are you and baby J anyway?  

Linds – Fab news chick  

Looby lou – Great to see you  

Murtle – Good to hear you still have a pharmacy standing around you  

Nothing to report from me, a bit of sun burn but that is about it!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well 8 eggs were mature,and we have 4 embies I have felt   all afternoon,anyway transfer tomorrow at 4.45pm.

Not sure I can do this again,its just torture.
Love to all and thank you xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - babes, I am sorry you are feeling  
Four embies is not bad. As we have read many times on this site "it only takes one".
I know it is a bit disappointing not having any left over to freeze but at least you have managed to find the strongest four from your ten which must increase the chances for you. 
Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Struthie  

Hope you are feeling better hun.  4 embies is just great          I'll be having acupuncture tomorrow at 4.45 so I'll send some positive energy your way as you are having ET!

Take care... hope everything goes well...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie -        for et hun, thinking of you & hope you feel better today   4 embies is absolutely brilliant, don't be disheartened. I got 1 embie out of 16 eggs last time so I think you've had a marvellous result. Get plenty of rest & take care.
Misky - I know exactly what you mean about pressure   Wishing you lots of   for your next scan.
Linds - Fab news    you must be so happy.
Murtle - Ooooh d/r in this heat isn't much fun   hun. Ovaries feel like lead weights too but hey all in a good cause    so I don't mind. My sis is   because we are all going to a family wedding this weekend & it's one of those, I don't want to but have to   Anyway the fact AF is due on Sunday & I'm menopausal means that my sis thinks I'm going to be incredible entertainment value!! Glad you got pharmacy sorted out in the end.
Lilly -   sunburn......................naughty lady make sure you apply lots of high factor cream otherwise I'll send my sis round  Hope you're ok    to you & sis.

Big    to Holly, Kelly, Moomin, Doods, Tracey, Sarah & everyone else. "See" you all on Monday, I've got ½ day today, so much to do   

Erica.xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

All went well we got in there at 5.15pm they were running late,all went perfectly my consultant said.

They are both 4 cells which is good,all we can do now is hope xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Fabulous news Struthie....sending you loads of            

Hope you are feeling more positive now with your 2 wonderful embies on board.  Rest up and keep smiling hun.....

Lots of love and  

Sarah xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Well done Struthie.  Wishing you all the best for your 2ww.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Struthie, Linds so glad you got tos ee a heartbeat

Still smiling @ Cats news

Good luck to all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Fab news on your 2 precious embies,I am sure this is the one for you hunny                 

Remember we are all here for you in the terrible 2ww  

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rain, rain go away come again another day.......  .......Dose it not know I am waiting to do my garden!

Struthie - Great news that your embies are safely back on board. I hope you are feeling a bit more positive now  

OK going to hunt out cats news................... I am guessing it is on the friends thread as I have not seen it here ...


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fab news Struthie. I hope you managed to get some rest this weekend.   

Lilly - I would love some of your rain, my garden is very dry at the moment and I';m tired of lugging watering cans about.

Kelly - I hope you ar efeeling better now  

Erica  -   would loved to be a fly on the wall at the wedding. I hope your sister was suitably enetertained  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Me too Lilly my allotment is dying for some rain, haven't had chance to go and water last few nights, but expect the weeds are still thriving.

Murtle have I missed an update on your nhs treatment, are you going to take your notes with you ?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Struthie -well done on those lovely embies. Sending lots of     to you. Love the cute little puppy.

 to everyone else.

Got a busy week this week getting ready to move house at the weekend - so exciting. Also my friend tests on Friday so hopefully all your     will have worked.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one,

Doods-loads of luck with moving hunny,no heavy lifting    just wanted to send lots of good luck vibes for your friend         keep us posted

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Kelly. You are a star. I hope things are going ok with you, you've been a bit quiet recently.

I think I have a team of big strong men to help with the move so I will just supervise. DP has been great and done most of the packing but he is not very systematic so I'm sure I'm going to find food, shoes and toiletries packed together and other such weird things   bless!

Thanks for the   for my friend. I am getting really nervous for her and so hoping it is good news. I will let you know next week.

Speak soon,

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Candy - I've requested a copy of my notes from the private clinic and when we get them will insist on an appointment with the NHS consultant rather than her side kick before we go any further.

     for Doods friend


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Excellent Murtle, don't settle for anything less


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah!!!! Go Murtle   

Hope everyone is ok

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Murtle - all ok huns?  Hope 'shop' is holding together!!

Kels - glad to hear you're getting things sorted er um 'down there'  

Doods - been meaning to say for ages - I would NEVER consider any FF'er a member of the 'smug club'.  It's just a feeling you get or a vibe some give off but I always hasten to give myself a sharp word that you never know what others have been thru and could have encountered something similar themselves.  Really hope your friend has some lovely news to share this week!!

Lilly - how are you lovely?

Linds - brilliant news about your appointment and the heartbeat!!  Loads of love and good things for the next 8 months!!

Struthie - times ticking on!  That two week wait is whilttling it's way downward and really hope you're going to be posting us about a BFP so much  

Not a lot to report from dooon 'ere.  Winter is biting and Mr Claws and I are back to hogging the heater.  He gets a bit cross if I beat him to the cosiest bit.  He also gets very cross when DH gives me more attention than him    with meowing and biting of legs and impatient carrying on before he finally gives up and sits with his back to us in a sulk!!

Hope you are all getting lovely and sunkissed over there!!

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all your lovely thoughts for my friend but unfortunately it wasn't to be this time. Af arrived for her this morning   . The positive news to come out of it is that making it through IVF has given her some hope so there is a chance that she may try again in the future instead of calling it a day.   

Holly it is nice to 'see' you. I can't remember the original conversation and I hope I didn't offend you. I totally agree about all of the lovely ladies on here never becoming smug. I for one never forget for a second just how lucky I am. I also have a different outlook since experiencing IF when I see Mums and babies in the street and try to think about what they have been through. I also see teenage Mums and think well at least they won't have to go through what we have! Unfortunately for us (but luckily for them) there will always be people who have never even considered IF and will be smug about being able to procreate on demand!

Anyway this is all getting a bit deep!  

 to everyone. 

Speak soon,

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Doods-so sorry about your friends BFN hunny   

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Happy Friday 

Have not read back yet. I hope you are all ok 

Back soon x[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 18:06Hi girls,

Where is everyone?

Murtle - You are quite welcome to my rain, it is at it again right now, just like ALL of the past two days 

Candy - You too,  have as much of my rain as you like.

Doods28 - I hope you are not doing any of the lifting whilst moving. 
Sorry to hear about your friends bfn 

Holly - I am fine thank you 
I hope you and Mr claws have come to some amicable arrangement over the heater and are snuggling up together nice and warm.

No huge news from me so I will wish you all a happy Sunday and leave it there for now


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   
Murtle - The wedding ended up the other way round with my sis entertaining me   First time she has spent a night away from her 3 children so she made the most of it bless her heart. P*ssed as a fart & danced  for so long that she ended up putting her hip out & we had to take her to A&E when we got back!!! Thankfully the hospital said she had put her hip out & then because she carried on (alcohol numbing the pain   ) she popped it back in herself which was a good job because they would have done it for her..........ouch!!! Her pain was down to the muscles going into spasm so she has been on painkillers all week   As for me I had a good   & embarrassed myself at the end of the night, bl**dy d/r emotions are all over the place.
Doods -   sorry to hear your friends news but good to hear that she is feeling a little   having made in through an IVF cycle. Hope she is ok & sees a way forward soon.   with your house move.
Holly - Hope you & green eyed Mr Claws have sorted out your differences   & have come to some agreement about the heater & attention from DH   As for your winter I REALLY would love it. I haven't slept a night through during the last fortnight because the sweats keep waking me up   
Lilly - Good to hear that you are feeling more relaxed   & that things have settled down for you. Hope you had a lovely weekend, any idea when you might start tx?   
Struthie -       testing date must be soon, when is it? Everything crossed for you & hoping Catwoman has started a roll of  

   to Misky, Sarah, Candy, Kelly, Linds & everyone else.

Well I've struggled with d/r it must be said talk about up & down poor DF doesn't know what's going to greet him each time he phones home! I've got the hospital Weds so hopefully the go ahead for stimming      & then I'll start to feel so much better. Can't wait for some hormones!!

Love to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Erica - test day is Friday and I'm popping my pants! Last two cycles af has started on day 13,so if we get to Friday with no bleeding I will be a little optimistic!

D/R is hell isn't it,stimming is good! Good luck for Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Struthie &  I'd forgotten how cr*p d/r makes you feel. Good job you forget really otherwise you'd never do it again would you. I remembered the mega sweats but forgot how emotional it makes you   

Lots & lots of              for Friday your 2ww seems to have gone quickly (but not for you no doubt).   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Erica-loads of luck for your scan on weds hun        

Struthie-this is the one for you hun,I am sure of it        not long now,your doing fab sweetie,hang in there 

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Struthie -   I am preying it is your turn this time round chick, you so deserve a BFP.

ERIKA - I hope your scan shows it is time for you to start stimming. I hated D/R, it is such a horrid feeling.  

Kellydallard -   How are you?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!

Struthie - loads of luck for Friday hun...it's got to be your turn this time....      

Erica - sorry to hear the d/r has been making you feel so awful... I didn't realise it was that bad.  So hope you'll be stimming soon and feeling like your normal self...hang in their chick!  btw - how funny about your sis...hope she isn't in too much pain tho.

Loads of love to everyone else..

Sarah xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Erica -   at your sister. Sounds just like me on a night out - such a rare event these days.   for you. Downregging is just pants, makes me blubber at the most ridiculous things (a toothpaste advert 'cos the little boy had such lovely teeth, for example   ) I do sympathise with you. When I'm not crying I have the most awful rage during d/r so DH would always sneak through the door each night to see what mood I was in.  Your DH doesn't know how lucky he is to miss out on the whole d/r experience. With a bit of luck you will be moreto your normal self once the stimming starts. Best of luck for the scan on Wed.    

Struthie - I can't belive how quick this 2ww has gone.       for Friday. 

Thanks for the rain Lilly  My garden has had a good soaking today.

Kelly - I hope you are feeling better. Did you manage to get to the doctors? Love your piccie of Ollie - he is such a cutie.

Holly - the shop survived but some patients didn't. Had to tell a very rude and obnoxious man to take his prescription elsewhere as I didn't like the way he mistreated my staff.  No doubt a formal complaint will follow. Poor Mr Claws - he sounds very put out   

Doods - sending your friend lots of   Good luck with the packing.

I survived my first grown up camping adventure this weekend. We only went as far as the Gower but stayed on a fab site over looking the bay. Have come back exhausted but can't wait to go again. AF arrived today (thank god she held off til we got back!) and I am sporting 3 whopping big cold sores from too much sun. So as you can imagine I am not feeling my best today. I am not in work tomorrow so plan to stay in bed until med morning if it still raining when DH gets up. Bliss.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello from the very wintery southern hemisphere 

Struthie - you're doing really well and hanging on to everything for news of a BFP from you on Friday.  Hang in their hunny - you're very quiet and I'm hoping you are ok        

Hiya Lills - good to hear that life is calmer at the moment.  You all deserve for things to run smoothly now so it's good you're feeling ok  

Doods - I'm sorry too that your friend didn't get a BFP this time.  I hope she knows this is a good place to be if she feels like logging on.  There's always hope and I'm sure you are a real inspiration to her  

Erica - thanks for your lovely pm sweetness.  You're such a doll and your family don't know how lucky they are to have lovely you looking after them.  Will pm you back soon.  As for your poor sister - what a palava!  Poor love - bet she didn't know whether to laugh or cry.  Talk about a trooper tho - getting it back in herself - ouch!!  Sending you a cool breeze along with a    and of course     for Weds!!

Hi Kel - hope you are ok.  Loving Oli's new pic.  He's grown up so much since he started school hasn't he!  Good luck with job appointment tomoz!  Hope it all works out  beautifully   

Sair - love Depeche Mode's song about angels with silver wings, shouldn't know suffering, wish I could take the pain.... etc  Always makes me think of my precious FF friends.  Glad you had a great time and well done on getting thru those reports!!

Murtle - wooohoo on you and the camping!  Sounded like fun!  Bet it felt good to be at one with nature...  I always like the idea of it until I remember about no showers and proper toilets.... then I start going cold on the idea...!  As for patients - glad you told them to get on their ^bike^ ugh!  Have a lovely day at home and look after those coldsores - I'm a sufferer too - nasty old things.

Nothing to report from Hollyland.  Thank you for your thoughts, Mr C and I are still doing the heater hogging routine....  Another cold snap is due at the end of this week... DH is going on a planning retreat to a posh hotel in the mountains but you can only get there by four wheel drive.... He might get there... but not sure how he'll get on coming home again...??  

We had a nice weekend.  The MIL wasn't too painful.... I just let a couple of *itchy remarks pass me by and of course had a grumble to DH about them afterwards.  She says really inappropriate things to the neice and nephew tho and whinges about their Mother in front of them.  I keep changing the conversation but I know they'll be picking up on it.  I don't know how we'll cope when we have our own treasures and she comes out with remarks like "ooh he's just a spoilt brat and a crybaby"..... That's just NOT on    It's no wonder DH is as sensitive as he is when he grew up with that!!!

We have our good out of town friends coming this weekend with our god children!  Yipee - be great to see them as we haven't had a chance to get to them since arriving home. Also my sis is going to Perth for three weeks to her inlaws so I shall miss my neice like mad while she's gone... oh and my sis and bil too of course    The worrying thing is that they are considering a permanent move there....

Off for now!

Love you all
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you everyone,I'm ok,just getting on with things,and hoping like mad that this one works,if not I don't know what will happen next,can't give up!

I think I'm in denial that I'm even on the 2ww,to be honest I am preparing myself for failure,but won't be beaten just yet!

Take care everyone and thank you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Glad you appreciated my sisters efforts, I know I did  She made my weekend one way or another!! DF is well chuffed at missing d/r but believe me a few  phone calls & texts have been made to him so he hasn't got away scot free. As for the rude obnoxious man, good job he didn't give it to me as he'd now be having it surgically removed  I can normally tolerate anything/anybody but am hard pressed whilst d/r. Glad you had a lovely weekend camping  & hope those cold sores clear up soon.
Struthie -  you are quite right d/r is hell but hey worth it when your dream comes true & here's hoping that yours does on Friday       
Sarah - Glad you liked my sisters story, she still isn't walking properly  in fact she's shuffling like she has soiled herself!!! I've explained about d/r on the friends thread, only a brief note but you did ask  Not long now till you start tx, bet you can't wait  
Kelly - Lovely new pic of Oli  & great news about remortgage, local nurseries with vacancies & all clear from tests.
Lilly - How's you?  Still feeling chilled & working hard in the garden  
Holly - Thank you  you're a darling. I hope the cold weather improves soon & that DH manages to get back home in his 4 wheel drive. Good to hear that your MIL visit  wasn't as bad as you'd thought it would be. As for how you will cope when you've got your own treasures   you will & you'll put her in her place if needs be. Have a great weekend with your friends & god children.

Big  to Candy, Linds, Misky, Doods & everyone else.

I feel alot better today  I had acupuncture for the first time last night & thought it was brilliant plus I've got the hospital tomorrow so I can see the end of d/r & that cheers me up no end. All good here 

Have a good evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi friends

Bad news from me I'm afraid, went for 8 week scan yesterday and heart beat gone.  Looks like baby died a week ago.  Totally devastated.  Not sure where we go from here.  Waiting to hear whether we'll have to go in for another D&C or not.   

Wishing everyone luck and love


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Linds

I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you loads of     .  Take care of yourself 

Loads of love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Linds - I am so. so sad to read your post.  It's devastating... there are no words that can help you.  Sending you all the love in the world.  I can't believe this has happened ... 

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

Hunny I am so very sorry!!! How totally unfair. I am thinking of you sweetie,we are all here for you no matter what  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds I can't believe it has happened to you again, no one deserves this and i Know nothing is say will help, but will be thinking of you and praying for a miracle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Linds

i am so sorry to read your news   , thinking of you



Tracey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Linds I am so sorry xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Linds - what can i say    

Just sending lots of love to you & dh 

Looby xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Linds...

I'm so sorry to read your news.       

Thinking of you and dh... take care....

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds - I am so sorry to read your news


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Linds, 

I am so very sorry  

I can't believe this has happened to you again. Life is just so unfair.

My heart goes out to you and DH.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh Linds, I'm so so sorry hunny. life is pants sometimes sending you big big  

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Linds what an awful thing to happen, am so sorry honey.

Thinking of you

Shazia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds
I'm so very sorry to read your news.
Life can be both very unfair & very cruel   
Sending lots of   to you & DH at this difficult time.
Take care both.

Erica.xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your love.  Looks like I'l probably have to have baby removed again as it's not coming out naturally  :-(

We're not givingup tho!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Linds - you are such fighter and I so hope that much better times are just around the corner for you.  I hope things will go as smoothly as they can over the next few days and that you will be treated with all the love and care you deserve.

H xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds - I hope that the next few days go as well as they possibly can for you    You are a very strong, special lady & you will get your dream   
Struthie - Hope you're ok  I'm away tomorrow for a long weekend so I just wanted to send you some more          for testing, I'll be thinking of you & hoping to come back to the best possible news.
Holly -  for the info. You're a sweetheart   

Big   to Murtle, Sarah, Kelly, Candy, Misky, Doods, Tracey & everyone else. Hope you're all ok & have a good day.

Well the hospital went well yesterday. Everything was as it should be & I was told to start stimming straight away so was only too pleased to have a good dose of hormones   Next scan in Friday 7th & if I respond like I did last time ec will be on/around 12th July. OMG   that seems very close!!

Erica.xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Linds I am so sorry to hear your news hon, my thoughts are with you and DH   . Take care of yourself.

Struthie - Thinking about you and sending lots of     for tomorrow.

Erica - Great news - here's a little follie dance for you hon.  
             
Glad you enjoyed the accupuncture and hopefully it will help with the tx. I found a post EC treatment very useful as it really helped with the discomfort.

Kelly - Glad the mortgage is getting sorted out and hope you can get in to one of the nurseries - sounds perfect.

Holly - Hope you and Mr Claws are out building snowmen  

Big   to Lilly, Murtle, Petal, KJ, Sair, Shazia, Moomin, Misky, Tracey, Sarah and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

[fly]*  Good Luck for tomorrow Struthie *​[/fly]

*Erika - Great news from you scan! Here is a follie dance for you...*[move type=scroll loop=-5 direction=left step=12 delay=0]                                    [/move]


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - Thank you for the dance   Yes I loved acupuncture & was made up when he said he would treat me through my whole IVF cycle just doing different things at different times. I suffered for days after ec last time & he said he would be able to ease that a bit so I was more than   
Lilly - Thank you too my lovely    Wish I could move that fast   Hope you're ok.
Struthie - A few more        hey why not.

Right ladies, time to say   I'm off to Blackpool for a long weekend so won't be posting until Tue/Wed

Take care all & have a great weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sorry no personals but promise to catch up tomorrow

Struthie- loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - Just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow for testing, will be thinking of you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck struthie      

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE   *     ​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Linds Honey.... sorry i've only just seen this...

So sorry honey... you're so strong and this is all so unfair.....Hope the next few days are as painless as possible. 
Sending you loads and loads of love

S x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Struthie

Loads of luck for tomorrow hun                         

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Good Luck Struthie 

Hope this morning brings the news you so deserve 

Looby xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

End of the road I think,af started 3am,don't think I can go through it again,will be making an appointment to see our consultant and obviously will have to decide what to do.

Thank you for all your support,I will still be here xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

so very sorry struthie   , 


Tracey


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

oh struthie   

Take all the time you need - its so hard to keep picking ourselves up 
Sending lots of love &    

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh struthie..am so so sorry hun. none of this is fair 
giant  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Struthie honey... So sorry... this is all so unfair 

Take care of yourself and your boys    

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

I am so sorry hunny,I was really hoping this would be the one for you,thinking of you loads,we are all here when you need us.

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Struthie honey there is nothing I can say which will help, but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you and DH   .

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So sorry Struthie.    Thinking of you all...
Love Molly
x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Struthie,

Have been following your diary and am so sorry to read your news this morning. Really hoped this would be the one for you. Sending lots of love your way.

Shazia xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - Words fail me  
This is just not fair!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

D x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Struthie

I just don't know what to say.  I'm so so sorry...   

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Thank you for all your messages,you are all so sweet.

We have decided once we have the money together we are going to get a second opinion maybe at the Lister,I personally think there is something else going on and maybe my body is attacking the embryos.

But if we do have more treatment it will be next year,we all need our old life back!

I will still be here,you don't get rid of me that easily!

Have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

I am so glad you not leaving us but in a way I wish you were going to another thread if you know what I mean.I am glad you have a plan of action as I think it helps to get your head straight,your a fighter hunny,it will happen.

Have a nice weekend

Kelly x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

A me post - sorry. Once again i have overstimmed so am converting to IVF. EC on Mnday and we will see where we go from there. 

Hope every one has a lovely weekend. 

Take care

M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

At last we are back!!!!!

I have missed you lot so blooming much 

Here is the list from the point of ff going down. It will need updating so could you please pm me with any changes that need to be made.
I hope we have good news from those who were on their 2ww 
Hope you are all well.

[br]: 31/07/06, 22:37*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Jess P -  
Linds - 
Struthie - 
ERIKA - 
​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06 
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  
Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS! ​
* IVF Students   *​
Jodsterrun - 
Kellydallard - d/r 
Sair - stimming 
lilly2k3 - stimming for IUI 
Hels Bells - IUI 
​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
Jo9 - Going again soon
Tcardy - Starting IVF soon
aliso1 - Round 2 June/July
Star - Follow up app 12th June
********** - App for ICSI 25th July ​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
CK6
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops
​


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

wow its great to be back   

hope everyone is ok


Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well Helllllooooo,

I have missed you lot so much its untrue.Did manage to see the temp thread for FF on the Care BB and saw a few familiar names (Tracey )

Struthie-have messaged you on the friends thread hunny  

Erica-Has d day been and gone?? posotive news I am hoping     what a poo time for FF to go down.

Lily-I am just off to change my ticker cos its a few days out,my d/r scan is on 14th Aug.Sorry for being a total loon for forgetting but are you going on your next AF??

Big hello's to Molly,Misky,Holly,sarah,doods,shazia and all you other lovlies.


Right I am having a mental block now so if I have forgotten anyone just hit me  

Well I started d/r a few days earlier than expected all is going ok,just a few niggly head aches and feeling tired but generally quite chirpy.My d/r scan is on the 14th so I just hope its worked this time cos last time we had a 2 week delay cos I hadnt d/r properly.

Oliver is going with his Mama to see his Auntie &Uncle in Wales next week for 4 days,gonna miss him like mad,we have decided to go to York for a couple of days to chill out so we are looking forward to that.

We have also booked a last minute holday in Cornwall in Oct cos the place we usually go to had a vacancy so we grabbed it,so we will know by then if we are taking 1 or 2 extra little beans  

Had a nasty experience last week.My BIL had a lovley kitten and my MIL was round his doing some decorating and she had an accident and slipped on the stairs and trod on the kitten,think she broke its neck we got a phonecall from her,she was hysterical,so we rushed round and I calmed her and BIL down while Michael(bless him) dealt with the kitten,it was v sad 

Anyway sorry to have rambled,I have missed you all sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooo much  

Kelly

off to change my ticker cos its a few days out


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Great to be back girls! Missed you all heaps

Erica & Misky - beeen thinking of you both lots. I hope everything is ok. What a week for the server to go down! I hope you had lots of lovely people to support you this past week. I shall keep my fingers and toes crossed for good news from you both   

Hopeful - I have no idea where you are in your cycle  (Sorry, I was struggling to keep up beforew the server went down). I hope all went well and you have some fab news to report. If you are still on the 2ww then I am very glad we are back online to hold your hand 

Lilly - thanks for the list sweetie. Hope you are ok. 

Tracey - give us a quick update as we are missng a few weeks posts and I can't look back. I think you were due to have your first appointment last time I checked in 

Kelly - you can come out to play now.

Struthie - Hope you are ok and busy getting your life back on track.

How are all our yummy mummies to be coping with this heat? - lots of swollen ankles I bet!

Any news form Hollyland - Have you started downregging again?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
[br]: 1/08/06, 09:33Kelly - good luck with the down regging. Make sure you drink plenty of water, especially in this heat (yes, I know I'm a nag).

Poor little kitten - how sad 

I hope Ollie has a good time in Wales. Which part is he going to?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Murtle,

Thanks for the tip on the water,its cooled down abit so I am forgetting about drinking but you have just given me a reminder  

Oli will be going to Balneau Fffestiniogg ,all I know is that there is a little railway there so he will be well away!!

How are you me duck??

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Murtle

quick update from me

i had my inital consultation for ivf last Tuesday, it went well had different tests and DH had SA and cons said     is excellent which is great, so anyway we have to go back for an info session on the 23rd and also collect medication so hopefully will be able to start beginning of sept once AF has arrived. i have to take tablets to bring    on BUT i am going on     tomorrow so can't start them until i am back

its great to know that i can talk to you all if i have any questions 

Tracey


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

I have missed you all soooooooooooooooooooo much...isn't it just so fab to be back!  

Firstly.... I want to send loads of         and           to Erica.... i have been thinking of you so much hun.... really hoping you have good news for us.

Kelly - hiya me cycle buddy!  What day did you start d/r?  I started last Thursday.  Did you start on day 1 or 21 of your cycle?  It was so hard taking the first step with that first injection without my ff for support.  I haven't booked my down reg scan yet cos I'm waiting for af which is due any day.  I'm so glad we're   together.... sending you loads of      hun.

Well so far d/r is going ok.  I have had a few headaches and have felt really tired at times.... do the symptoms gradually get worse as you d/r?  I just couldn't do the jabs myself so DP is doing a grand job bless him.  It's strange how sometimes they hurt like **** and sometimes not at all.  I've only got one bruise out of five jabs so not doing too badly so far!!

I spent the first week of the school hols at work last week... tidying up mostly and getting things ready for September...so now I am officially on summer holidays the weather has turned poo... how typical!!

Take care all.... so so glad to be back 'home'...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sarah,

Spooky,I was just on the friens thread and I have posted asking you when you started d/r!!   I start on day 1 of AF which was last week think it was thurs,cant remember  I am d/r for 21 days then I have my scan to see if its worked,if it has its straight on to stimms but if not I will have to have drugs to bring on a bleed then start stimms after the period.Its all v.confusing,just take one day at a time.

I am so glad I have got a cycle buddy this time round,it will be great for both of us.

Loads of luck chuck     

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Have really  all big time, thank goodness the site is back   

It's not good news from me I'm afraid I got a BFN on Friday       I'm totally devastated, completely broken. Having had such a good cycle & different signs in my 2ww this has hit harder than ever. With 20 eggs, 19 used, 13 fertlising, doing acupuncture for relaxation, giving up the gym, taking longer off work after et & all the other things you do, I feel that I did everything I could have done. 

I'm in a dark place, a tunnel with no light at the end, an awful feeling of nowhere to go, nothing to improve on. I know time will heal & that with each day & each small step I will build myself back up & be back to my old self soon. But for now I need to come to terms with it all, get my head around everything   

Special thanks to my 2 special buddys Jilly & Julie    for their never ending love & support, for always being there, for all the kind things that they do & for trying to help mend this broken  love you both.

Also big thanks & much love to  KJ & Holly for your lovely messages last week I was so very very pleased to hear from you both & really appreciated your thoughts.

I know all you other girls have been thinking of me, wishing me well & sending lots of   my way, thank you all very much & thank you Julie for passing on all messages. Lots of   to all those d/r I hope & pray that this is your time. Special thoughts to you KJ, hope the good news last week only gets better     

Must go, short staffed because of holiday, bloody hard trying to be "normal" (Jilly you know that   ) Take care all.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

I am so sorry hunny,life is so unfair. I have been thinking about you so much and hoping that this go would work for you.We are always here for you chicken no matter what.

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

It is so good to be able to come here again  

ERIKA – I am so sorry to read your news  

Tcardy – Hi, Good news about your dh’s swimmers! And it is great to see that it is all looking good for you to start  

Kellydallard – Hello,  I hope d/r is going ok and you don’t miss Oliver to much. Enjoy York! My brother lives there and we often go to stay, I love it there.  

Murtle – hello  

Sair – I hope d/r is not causing to many problems for you  


OK now the me bit - Despite me asking af to hold off for ff to be up and running again for me to get some support through the scary time, she showed her face late last Thursday night.
I went for a scan and bloods yesterday and all was fine to start. 
So, I am now stimming for IUI


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica words fail me (((((hugs))))))


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Erica

I am so very sorry sweetheart.

Life really sucks sometimes. It is so unfair to get this result after such a perfect cycle. 

I've been through that same tunnel and I promise you that the light will shine through eventually - it just takes time. Take lots of time to grieve together. Be good to each other. I pray your heartache soothes in time.

My heart goes out to you both

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Hels Bells (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,
I've been a friend of the site for about 12 months now and have just been unsuccessful with my 5th IUI cycle so feeling rather emotional and down in the dumps today which is why I decided to log on. I haven't been on the site for a while since not having much success with the treatment, silly really as probably needed the support but sort of wanted to switch off the negativeness I was feeling - if that makes sense.

Anyway I have had my tears, anger, frustration, sadness this morning and am booked in to start again tomorrow and then it's down the IVF path. I am feeling once again positive, honestly, well trying anyway. I have read all your stories from the start so that I can get to know you all if that's ok as unfortunately all my friends get pregnant just by looking at a mans bits and I don't feel I want to load them with my problems. I feel that I can't cope with their sympathy as I like to enjoy my time with them not having to talk and think about our situation and have lots of laughs and distrations. I do talk about it but make out it's all a case of just keep trying little do they know how my dh and I really feel but that's between us.

I feel for you all and it's good that I'm not alone with the feelings I have and I'm not going mad when my heads all over the place. I am not familiar with some of the processes you are all discussing but I'm sure I'll pick it up and hope that I can ask questions to you all as I embark on more treatment.

Lots of luck and good wishes to you all and although I won't be able to come on the site very often, I'll be back and forth with news and to read all yours,

Love
Helen


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning girls,

Hels bells - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your IUI. Here is hoping that you do not need any IVF


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

A quick update from me. Not a lot happening on the Tx front at the moment. We have finally obtained our notes from the private clinic. They make interesting reading. I am pleased to find out that my FSH has been low and all other hormones are well within the limits. Egg and embryo gradings have all been good with only one embryo perishing before et day. So I am a bit more optimistic about the next Tx. I just need to photocopy everything so that we have a copy (if this free NHS cycle fails we are moving private clinic for the next and last cycle), then make an appointment to go through them with the NHS consultant.

The diet has been going good except for the last 2 weeks where I have failed to lose anything - but at least I haven't gained. I have increased the intensity of my gym workout this week so hopefully that will help. My poor butt muscles are very sore and require lots of rubbing and patting to soothe them...DH very good at that 

Going camping again this weekend...and am attempting a 4hr canoe trip. I am not to hot steering canoes and have been known to crash into other boats and frequently the bank...so look out for me in the news 

Why oh why is it blazing hot weather when I am working and cool, cloudy and windy when I am off? 

A few quick personals before I go.....

   *GO LILLY GO *    

We will try to make time for lost time and give you masses of support. I am so excited for you. When is your first scan?   

Helen -  Welcome to our thread. 5 iuis..that's really hard going...perfectly natural for you to feel that way. Feel free to offload on here - it really does help just to know you are not alone. I wish you lots of luck and success with this final iui cycle.   

Erica -  &  Thinking of you.

Kelly & Sarah - I hope the d/r isn't too awful for you both. The side effects do ease a bit once you start stimming Sarah. And remember girls - KEEP DRINKING LOTS OF WATER!

Tracey - How exciting! Happy holidays....relax and chill ready for Tx when you come back.

Misky - I hope you are ok sweetie 

Struthie -    I hope all is well with you.

Has anybody heard anything from VIL or Moosey? Hopefully they are busy with their precious bubs.

Hopeful - I hope everything is ok...any news?

 to everyone not mentioned

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Missed you all   .

Erica honey I am so sorry that it was bad news for you hon. I am thinking of you and DH and hoping that things start to look more positive soon. I know that nothing I can say will help but you are in my thoughts and prayers.  

Helen - welcome to you. I know that is is hard to be positive but try to keep your chin up honey. There is no logic to this whole inferility thing so     that it is 6th time lucky for you.

Kelly and Sair - good luck with the DR. Kelly I'm still   about the kitten. Your MIL must feel awful.

Murtle - Good news about your notes and your diet. Have a good time camping and canoeing. DH and I are off camping for a week next week so also hoping that the    comes back. Hope the appointment with the consultant goes well.

Lilly - good luck with your IUI. Here is a little follie dance for you                

Holly - how are things with you?

Hello to Struthie, Misky, Jilly, Tracey and anyone I have rudely missed   .

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Murtle - I am so pleased that you are feeling positive after reading through your notes chick   They do sound really positive!
I hope you enjoy your camping at the weekend. Where abouts are you going? I hope the weather cheers its self up a bit for you. I love camping but will have no time to do it this weekend as I will be glued to the news for reports on Murtle stuck, canoe nose first in the river bank!
Thank you for the positive vibes bye the way  

Doods28 - Great to see you.How are you doing?  

Well girls I am off to clinic tomorrow morning for a scan and bloods so keep your fingers crossed and follie dances going.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

girls for your lovely messages, your thoughts & wishes mean alot to me & are very much appreciated. I'm feeling better each day  small steps, one day at a time. Sometimes I wish I wasn't a fighter but I am & can't & won't give up, I AM going to get there, so there  I have a plan of action & just need to discuss it with the hospital to see if it's possible.

Lilly - So pleased to hear you have started tx again.  for your scan & bloods tomorrow & here's a follie dance just for you         
Tracey - Good to hear that your IVF appt went well. Enjoy your  & you'll be relaxed & raring to go by the time tx starts at the beginning of September.
Kelly - Hope the d/r is going ok  do make sure you drink plenty of water. 
Murtle - Hoorah   you've finally got your notes, fantastic news & fantastic results by the sounds of it. All good levels & good embryos. It must make you feel  about your future tx. Good luck with the diet & exercise, I'm back to both myself after having the last 2 months off  Can't wait to see you in the papers, happy <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F200v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







& be careful in that canoe!
Sair - Really pleased to hear that d/r is going well  & just think you've almost been doing it for a week now so are the best part of halfway there! I started d/r on CD21 just like you & d/r for 2½ weeks. Wishing you lots of luck  
Helen - Nice to "see" you  Wishing you lots of luck with this IUI, hope it's the one     Hopefully you won't need to move to IVF but if you've got any questions about anything please feel free to ask. There is always someone that can help  The support here is great.
Doods - Hope you're ok, 27 weeks now  How have you been finding this very warm weather? Take care.

 Misky, Hopeful, Struthie, Holly, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica, Lilly, Sair and Kelly - I've replied to you precious poppets on the other thread     

Murtle - great news that you've got your notes and even better that they make such positive reading.  This time lovely, this time      Hope you have a great time camping - lovin your smilies Erica - the camping one is great!

Hi Tracey!  Almost on your way now!!  Brilliant to have a holiday booked first!

Doods darlin - good to hear from you!  How are you??  

Helen - so sorry you've been through all that heartache.  It doesn't get easier does it?  Really hope you won't need your next steps and this IUI tx will be the one for you    

Update from Hollyland....  well... as you know I pulled the pin on the last cycle as things weren't as right as I would have liked them to be... so was getting geared up to go in the next week or so...  only I had a sudden thought on when our public funding was due to come thru... I phoned the clinic and they said we'll let you know next month that you can go and then once tests are done you should be fine for October.  Well... after having a big discussion with DH (the accountant) we concluded that it makes sense to wait and save ourselves a fortune... but if we are not successful on our 2 public fundings then we would pay for another should we need it (hopefully not).  I had some further questions to ask the clinic so phoned the nurse back but couldn't get an answer so left a message on the phone for them to call me.  By 4.30pm no one had called so I wrote a letter with my questions and dropped it in personally to them.  The phone went at 8.15am this morning and it was the clinic to say that they had my letter and what they have decided to do was bring the funding forward to keep things simple!!!  OMG - How amazing to have a change of events that are actually in our favour for a change...  She said the clinic is busy for August, but you're good to go in September.  YIPEEE!!!  This also means I won't have to get another temp job in the meantime - so I'm very happy all round!

OKdokey - that's enough ramblings on...  Have just made a huge pumpkin barley rissoto to have after Pilates, which is bliss. - Feel so happy for a change - but don't want to get toooooo over the moon..... you all know what I mean...

xxx's
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies   
Hope you're all having a good day. The light at the end of my tunnel is getting bigger & brighter every day. Obviously I'm still feeling low & have   moments but I'm generally feeling much better & starting to feel   again.
Holly - I have replied on the other thread lovely    I'm so happy for you, fantastic news that you can start tx in September     about time something went your way.

Take care all.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lilly - I hope you had good news at the clininc today      

Excellent news Holly - about time some good news came your way

I am so glad to see you looking so positive Erica - always good to have a plan to focus on. Looking forward to hearing all about it in due course


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Thanks hun   how are things with you? Are you ready for that canoe or should I say is the canoe ready for you?   
Lilly -         hope all went well today, looking forward to good news tomorrow.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Been awol cos I have been feeling knackered on these d/r drugs,I hate em!!! Getting emotional over nothing too which is apparently funny(so says dh )

Lily-how dod your appointment go hun,everything ok??  

Murtle-how are you petal?Sounds like your gonna be busy this weekend  hope you enjoy it.It really sounds like your on top of things tx wise too.Its great to here your egg/embryo quality is good,its always one less thing against you if you know what I mean,something else to be posotive about.

Misky-you ok hun,your v quiet??

Doods-hows your bump??growing nicely??Have you been getting lots of kicks??

Holly & Erica-have replies to you both on the friends thread    

Right must go and stuff my face!!

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening girls,

ERIKA - It is great to see you are feeling more positive 

Holly - Like I said on the other thread, I am so pleased for you that things are looking positive for you 

Murtle - Thank you for thinking of me chick  How are you? All ready for your trip at the weekend?

Kellydallard -  When do you go for your check to see if you can start stimming? I hope it is not long away 

Well I went for scan and bloods today, lining is beginning to thicken and my estrogen levels have risen a little bit which is good for me as I usually take until at least the second week to start to develop in any way so I am happy with that.
I did however ruin my new white shirt  After my bloods were taken we left the room we were in to go up the corridor to the scan room. I felt wet and warm on my arm...it was bleeding quite heavy from where my blood had just been taken. I got quite a shock, I am lucky enough to have never hurt myself in any way bad enough to bleed like that..I felt all hot and shaky when I saw it. I can deal with others in situations like that with no problem but it seems not when it is myself  I felt a bit silly!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

My best mates sister is in hospital as her waters have broken,she isn't due until the 28th August.

Anyway we have been to visit her tonight and I have come home and sobbed on DH,and now DS is upset as I am upset.
While I was there the midwife came in and listened to the babies heartbeat was lovely but its really got to me.

We cannot afford anymore treatment,but when will I learn to live with the fact that we tried everything,and accept that I will never have another baby.

Arrrgghh I hate this!

Sorry to come on here and moan


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - I am so sorry to see you are feeling so down   
If you want to chat you have my MSN or you can pm me chick.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Poor Struthie, life is just so hard sometimes. You try to be supportive to your friend but it is so painful for you. Such a reminder of what you are missing out on. Well done for even going in, it is more than I could do at the moment. 

I hope you feel better in the morning.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning   
Kelly - Like I said on the other thread just focus on how much it is all going to be worth it    
Lilly - Oops   have just told you off on the other thread for not sharing your news. Guess I'll have to forgive you as you have posted it here. Great news that your scan went well, lining is thickening up nicely   Shame about your shirt, what a shock   no wonder you felt shaky.
Murtle - Have a great weekend    
Struthie - I don't know what to say to you so I'll send you loads of   I think your friend is lucky to have you & you are one incredibly strong lady to be doing what you are doing. Take care.

Erica.xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone,still feeling very sad,I suppose I will for awhile.

Just had a call my friend is now having contractons so hope her little one arrives today,I know I will feel better when she isn't pregnant,if that makes sense!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me tonight....

ERIKA -  Will do as I am told from now on....promise!
How are you feeling hun?

Struthie -  Big hugs to you hun. I wish there was more we could do for you chick.

Kellydallard -  I hope you are feeling ok.

Murtle - Enjoy your weekend, I hope the  comes out to play for you!

No news from me. I cant feel any activity at the moment so keep up those follie dances for me girls!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Struthie-bless you hun,I am so sorry its hitting you hard right now its so difficult isnt it?! I was a totall wreck for a long time when my BF had her little(not planned) accident  I really thought it would be the end of our friendship but luckily we pulled through,but it was v.hard for me and she totally didnt understand why properly and she never will. Thinking of you loads.

Murtle,Erica,Misky,Tracey and all you other lovlies-hope you all have a fab weekend.

Lily-go follies go                             even though I wont be logging on for a few days I will be thinking of you loads 

Right,sorry for not doing loads of personals I cant look at the screen for too long,this happened last time I was d/r.

Have got to go and do lots of jobs and pack stuff for Oli going to Wales and us going to York  cant wait for some time out

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Well, long time no post.  But, I have been watching everyone's news, so here goes.

VIL and Moosey- massive congratulations on the safe arrival of Bertie.  I hope you're all well.  

Struthie, I am so sorry you are feeling bad, and believe me know exactly how you feel.  My SIL had twins last week (awful to feel bad towards new babies).  Big  to you.

Erika, I am so sorry things didn't work out.  I am sending loads of       to you for the future.

Holly, you brave thing.  I am very pleased to see you're moving on with treatment and also got funding.  It all sounds good to me.  Good luck with the house too!

Julie, glad your PG boss is going on leave.  Good riddance.

Lily, I hope those follies keep moving along.       

Murtle, I hope the new clinic brings new news and luck to you.

Kelly, how do you feel?  I've never d/r before so don't really know how it feels.  I hope you're OK.

To everyone else, hi and I hope you're all OK.

So, my update.
I have found myself in a very strange situation.  I had 3rd round of IVF start 4 weeks ago.  EC was 2 weeks ago, and had ICSI and blastocyst transfer.  14 eggs, 8 fertilized, none quite made it to blastocyst.  One almost did, so they put it back.  No others frozen.  Gave up at that point, and I really lost the plot.

Anyway, have been quite sick this cycle.  Really high levels, cramps, fainting, just generally not well.  So, bleeding started full on Saturday while we were away for the weekend.  Did I mention that we'd gone 5 hours away from a capital city and I'd left my progesterone at home?  Meltdown from me, but spoke to consultant Friday afternoon, who sent me to a major regional centre to get some HCG injections instedad.  So, I've had 2 over the weekend. No progesterone.

Upshot of whole thing- crying all the time, despondent, and had my blood test to confirm everything this morning.  When I phoned for results, nurse tells me "Good levels".  What levels?  Turns out HCG was high as was Progesterone.  Now I'm in that quandry where they think it's a BFP, but not sure and have to wait to test later this week.
What a cruel twist of fate, and most of it was my own stupid fault!

DH and I aren't believing anything yet.  We'll wait for the next test.  In the mean time, I have to continue HCG injections and Progesterone.

What a state to find myself in?  Now I'm not only sure where things are headed?  Also very worried about an ectopic.  This bleeding has been more than spotting, that's for sure.

Sorry to land everyone with all that in one hit.  I just feel like I'm going to explode.

Will fill you all in as things go along.
Love to all for now
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jodi what a trauma!  Have PMd you but just to add an extra shed load of    

Hang on in there!    

Love jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jodi, what a fix you're in hun, no wonder you feel ready to go pop. feel for you so much, but hopefully you'll find out soon which way its gonna go, sending you cruise-liner sized loads of                make sure you keep us updated
i never replied to your pm a few weeks back  ..was so sweet of you, i really appreciated it. like you i've been feeling ready to pop (alot!), so just havent kept on the ball with all my messages 

lots of love 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Big   to Struthie, Murtle, Helen, Misky, Tracey, Doods, Candy, Hopeful & anyone else I've rudely forgotten.
Lilly - You're a good girl   believe that & you'll believe anything!!
Holly - Have posted on the other thread but   with house offer, fingers crossed.
Kelly - Hope you're feeling better  
Sair - Hope all is going well   
Jodi - Aw sweetheart what alot you have been through   no wonder you feel the way you do. Sending you bucket loads of             I so hope you get good news, please keep us informed. Take care.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Not much of an update, but here goes.  I went to the clinic this morning to get more supplies, and the nurse there told me that they are pretty sure that it is a BFP. She also said she hoped they could support it.
I'm still unsure because of the heavy bleeding over the weekend, which has now stopped.

Will just have to keep going and wait until Friday for next blood test.  What a wait!  Why can't it be simple?
Will let you know Friday what happens.
     
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Jodie - I have everything crossed for you Honey!*​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jodi - If it is any help I bled quite a bit during my 2ww, and was convinced it was all over for us to.  But we did get a BFP. Wishing you all the best for your test date - will be thinking of you.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Lilly not had chance tonight, will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jodi - you poor thing having to wait til Friday BUT at least it is still a BFP so the chances of the embie sticking must be increasing daily, especially as the bleeding has stopped.  Good luck!! We're all rooting for you!                 


I got all the bumpf through from a doctor who specialises in acupuncture for IF - seems to have v good results; he also does lots of realaxation techniques & visualisation stuff (  ) as well & you get an individual programme BUT 6 sessions is £600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went to another place yesterday but the lady was Indian and her English wasn't perfect & she kept misunderstanding me   but 6 sessions with her was £150.

Have discussed it with DH & he wants us to go with the more expensive one as he looks so professional - lots of evidence of successes.

Think as it will def be our last fresh cycle we're going to chuck everything at it & just be v v poor!!!!

Can't believe how much we will have spent on treatment for IF   

Still, if it works I'll think it was money well spent!


Went into work yesterday - forgot what a state I'd left my classroom in - found a couple of rotting bananas - had turned to vinegar!!! Yuk!!!!  Will have to go in again today to finish off - was lugging furniture about yesterday cos fancied a change! 

Also, am finally off to the gym in about an hour!!!!!!!  Have faced up to the fact that I am HUGE and MUST do something about it before next ivf so will have to work really, really hard!        

Hope everyone else is ok!
Sair - how's it going?  Hope you're taking it easy!
Erica - hope the cloud is gradually lifting - thinking about you loads, hun!

Good golly Miss Molly is it your birthday this Friday?    Doing anything special?  Hope you have a fab day - missing you loads! Please come back!!!

Julie - is nasty boss woman still away? Hope so!  

Lots of love to everyone else!
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi - Really feeling for you. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for good news on Friday        

Lilly -    *GROW FOLLIES GROW *    

Kelly - I hope you are having a restful time in York. And don't forget to DRINK PLENTY OF WATER 

My camping weekend turned out a bit [email protected] for me. One of our friends wasn't feeling well and didn't want to go canoing so I stayed behind to look after her as I was concerned, she is usually the first to join in such activities. She was pg last year and tragically went into labour at 22 weeks. Anyway, she confided in me that she was pg again but was possibly miscarrying. She is a GP and had done some blood tests which showed that the HCG wasn't doubling fast enough. She was also cramping and bleeding slightly. Her husband knew all this but still went off with the others. So I spent the weekend listening to all her problems (there are too many to tell you about but I don't think it is a happy marriage). But what I really do not understand is what on earth was she thinking about by coming camping in that condition. If it was me I would not be moving from my bed and my DH would have me wrapped in cotton wool. She is a GP so should have known better in my book. She also knows about our situation and I thought it a little unfair to dump it all on me. However, she is a friend so I will help and support her in whichever way I can. I have to ring her later, just hoping her recent blood tests show some improvement.

On a lighter note, my DH had a blast. He ended up in a 3 man canoe with 2 non swimmers and between them managed to capsize! Quite an event apparently! He also set fire to himself on the BBQ and after 1 too many beers toppled off his chair into the brambles  Serves the b*gger right 

I'm going to take a leaf out of Jess's book and head off to the gym. I have a new legs, bums and tums circuit that is absolutely killing me. No pain no gain!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie -          

Moomin05 – I can’t believe you are 27 weeks already!!!! It is going sooooooo fast!  

Jess p – when are you going for tx? Sorry I’m all over the place at the moment!  

Murtle – Im so sorry your weekend did not go to plan. (I was watching on the news for you)  
You are such a lovely lady, being there for your friend when the things she is talking about are hurting you to!  
Your DH   sorry should not laugh! 
Hope your bum’s and tum’s is not to bad  

Im off for another scan and bloods tomorrow girls so Im off on a de fuzz mission now!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Lilly

My friend's HCG levels had risen but are still not as high as they should be. In fact they haven't even doubled in 72 hours. She is having a scan today and I am hoping and praying it is not ectopic. She lost a tube last year due to a large tubal cyst.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Murtle, you are such a good friend.  Even though you've been through so much yourself, worrying about your friend is incredibly unselfish.  I will still keep my fingers crossed for her.  

Lily, I hope those follies are on the move.      

Jess, I have everything crossed that the acupuncture is worth it.        

To everyone, I hope you're all OK>

As for me, I am getting very restless, and dreading tomorrow really.  I will also get the result while still at work, so dreading that too.
Did I mention that my brother and his wife had twin boys last week.  That has all been a bit hard to handle.  I'm just trying to pretend it hasn't happened, but feel pretty bad for doing that.  Just got some photos from my brother of my parents each holding one of the twins.  Very hard to see, as my parents try really hard not to be excited around us, even though the twins are their first grandchildren.  So horrible for them as well as us.

Anyway, will report back tomorrow evening whichever way it's gone.
Speak to you all then.
Jodi 

P.S. Did I mention that I also blocked the kitchen sink with fat.  So can't unblock it now, and will have to call a plumber in.  What a winner!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quickie ladies  
Big  to you all.
Jodi -         for tomorrow hunny so hope it's good news, everything is crossed.
Murtle -    hope you're ok, will catch up with your news next week, lots of     for your friend too.
Jess -   have pm'd you lovely.
Lilly -   come on follies.

"See" you all next week. Work is mad because of holidays & I'm off tomorrow to help out at my sisters Cancer Research funding raising night. Hope she does really well      

Take care all

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

You are being so incredibly strong Jodi. I'm keeping everything crossed for good news for you tomorrow.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

JODIE - Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  
We are here for you, all holding your hand.

ERIKA - I hope the fund raising goes well and you have a good weekend  

Murtle -   for your friends scan  

My scan showed no follies again today and my estrogen has dropped!!!!!!!!!!!
I remember now why I moved on to IVF!
Have not given up as this is normal for me and I am confident that I will eventually get a spert on in the follie department! 
So, more dancing girls.....you will all be a stone lighter when You stop doing follie dances for me


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

My goodness...this calls for some serious dancing!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Unfortunately not good news from me.  HCG levels have not moved, and so it looks like it's over before it's even started.

Feeling pretty awful, and not even sure whether this is actually worse than a BFN from the start.  I am starting to see one bright light.  I guess having had one BFP, even if it didn't go well, means it is actually possible.

Thank you all so much for your support.  You can't even begin to imagine how helpful your messages are.
I have to keep taking HCG injections and Progesterone for another 4 days, and then another blood test.  Just a thorough consultant.

Thanks again,
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Jodi, so sorry - really hoped it was going to be good news.  Can imagine how devastated you are - it's just so cruel.
I guess you have to look to the fact that at least the egg fertilised & implanted, albeit very briefly - it's just so sad that it got your hopes up of being a BFP for this cycle.

Jess xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Jodie - I am so sorry hun  

Murtle – Thanks for the follie dance chick  

Jess p – It is great to see that you are about to go for tx again chick, best of luck  

Kellydallard - How are you, you have been quiet for a while now, hope you are OK


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well hheeeelllloooo!!!!

Had a fab time in York with Michael,we just chilled and did our own thing.Found a really nice restaraunt over looking the river,v.pretty,so we ate there both nights cos we like it so much,infact I was sssooo relaxed I nearly forgot my jab .Missed Oli like mad though,was like a bag of nerves before we picked him and his grandma up from the train station.He has picked up a nasty cold and his asthma had been bad so we are just dosing him up at the mo to make sure he gets better.

I am abit nervous now though as its my base line scan on Monday and I am coming down with a really bad cold,this happened at the same time on IVF number 1,and I was really,really ill from stimming all the way till the bfn and then some,I just really hope I get better so I have a fighting chance.Got accupuncture on weds coming too,so hope that helps.

Kelly
[br]: 12/08/06, 20:38Jodi- I am so very sorry that its not stuck for you hunny.thinking of you loads  

Lily-when is your next scan hun,loads of foliies dancing coming your way                  

Sarah-cycle buddy hows it going looks like we both have scans on monday then ?? 

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone,
Just to complicate matters, my laptop has now died.
So, I'm not ignoring you or to sad to post, just no access at home.  Will check up when I can.
Love to all
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie -   to the lap top, dose it not know how much you need to come play with us girls  It always happend at the wrong time doesn't it!
Hope you are ok chick  

Kellydallard - Great to see you had a good time in York 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow chick, let us know how you get on.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH !!!

Well the scan showed I have not d/regged fully,this happened on our 1st go too,its v.annoying cos it adds 2 more weeks on. 

So I have had to have the HCG jab out of my fridge to make me ovulate and bring on yet another period!!!So I am not a happy bunny. Will ask my accu gut if he can do anything to help get af here quicker  

Dont know what it was today but I was so nervous and abit   cos it reminded me of last time and bought back bad memories,even though the clinic has moved to a new puporse made building it still feels the same.So yet again I am at that stage where it starts to take over my life and lots of family members are asking how its going and you have to keep repeating yourself knowing they have not got a clue what your on about,and will ask the same question in another few days. Sorry to be on a bit of a downer,its just that cos this cycle is going exactly the same as the last one I am thinking it will end the same.


Lily & Sarah-grow follies grow              

Jodi-still thinking of you loads sweetie!!! 

Murtle-how are you petal??

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quickie

Jodi - I am so very sorry sweeatheart. I was so hoping for good news for you. You are in my thoughts.  

Kelly - What can I say! I can't believe this has happened to you again. This doen't mean the rest of the cycle will go the same way. For one thing you are a lot healthier and stronger this time. I still have high hopes for you. Stay positive. Ouch for the HCG jab. I hope DH is rubbing it better for you.

Lilly -                    Is it working yet?

  to Erica & Holly & all the other lovelies I haven't had time to mention

Loads going on at my end at the moment - none of it good. I will update you in the next few days when I have a bit more time and things are a little clearer (none of it relating to ttc)

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Murtle,

Thanks hun    

Hope your ok sweetie,we are all here for you no matter what!!!!!  

Lily-when is your next scan hun I forgot  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi thinking of you tomorrow and praying for good news x[br]: 14/08/06, 19:48New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65014.0.html

Kisses to Murtle x


----------

